# How soon do you feed breakfast?



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Coco wakes up anywhere between 5am and 7am, a bit unpredictable at the moment, but whatever time she wakes I have been feeding her at 8am, 12, 4pm and 8-9pm .

If she wakes earlier, should I bring forwad her feeding times for the day? 

How soon after yor dog wakes do you feed him/her?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I feed quite late. I base mine on feeding her after she's had her morning walk. So it can vary from 9am - 10.30am. Dinner also varies, it can be anytime between 5pm - 7.30pm.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I always feed Merlin (14 weeks ) within half an hour of getting up
He always goes straight out for a wee when he first wakes and within 10 mins goes back out for a poo. 
He then goes to his mat where his food bowl goes so I feel guilty if I dont feed him and then I try and space his other meals out during the day giving him his last meal between 5 and 6pm. 
This works for us but I think you'll find your own system. 
Sometimes in the evening me give him a biscuit if he seems hungry.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I feed mine fairly soon after getting up, but only because they pester me until they do
This means earlier during the week and later at the weekends. ( I'm lucky , mine let me have a lay in). As long as the intervals are fairlyregular I don't think you need to worry too much.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We are very regular with when we feed Lady, she gets too hungry and throws up otherwise. 
so we feed her breakfast at 7:30am on weekends it does get stretched later...but we give additional treats to tide her over.

when she was a pup she would then get fed again at 1pm. then dinner was at 7.

Now her day is 7:30am breakfast, Dinner is at 6pm, and she gets a bed time snack at 10:30 to tide her over till morning.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I used to do exactly the same schedule and it was also what his breeder had done but as he got older, I started to give him a later breakfast at weekends. Now it's twice a day with breakfast around 8-9 and dinner around 6-7, with treats in between and a few treats at bedtime. x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

good thread so thank u KCsunshine...

i have been wondering whether im donig it right... im up with Millie between 5-7 but don't feed her til about 8ish, then 12, 4 and then 7-8ish. we have had a few accidents today wees/poo in house but im not bothered overall she is doing amazing.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

TraceyT33 said:


> good thread so thank u KCsunshine...
> 
> i have been wondering whether im donig it right... im up with Millie between 5-7 but don't feed her til about 8ish, then 12, 4 and then 7-8ish. we have had a few accidents today wees/poo in house but im not bothered overall she is doing amazing.


Hungry puppy getting 4 feeds a day


----------



## Blackstreet (Jun 15, 2012)

3 times a day, with the first feed at around 9ish. Hes super hungry at that time, but thats fine, and the next at 1 and the last at 6. We take the water way around 9ish. Oh and he gets 35grams per meal of James Wellbeloved


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I think it's good to set it a bit later, especially as after a few months they may let you lie in for longer so you don't have to be up at 5am for wees/poos. Nacho gets fed straight after he is let out first thing in the morning at 8.15am. I think if I fed him earlier at the beginning he would've gotten into a routine and expected his food early each morning. He is a guzzler and knows exactly when it's breakfast and tea time. The other day it was 5.45pm and he was literally whining at me cos I had lost track of time and I was half an hour late in giving him his tea! He was very unimpressed


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I get up early for work so mine are fed at 6:00am then again at 6:00pm, at first they had 3 feeds up until about 5 months, and the other feed was at noon, this set a good pattern and helped with house training, I also removed the water bowl at about 8:00pm when they were puppies.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

S.Claire said:


> I think it's good to set it a bit later, especially as after a few months they may let you lie in for longer so you don't have to be up at 5am for wees/poos. Nacho gets fed straight after he is let out first thing in the morning at 8.15am. I think if I fed him earlier at the beginning he would've gotten into a routine and expected his food early each morning. He is a guzzler and knows exactly when it's breakfast and tea time. The other day it was 5.45pm and he was literally whining at me cos I had lost track of time and I was half an hour late in giving him his tea! He was very unimpressed


I dream of the day Molly is whining for her meals!! 
X


----------



## stacy (Jul 30, 2012)

how old is yr puppy???? mines 5 mths now and on two times a day 8am ish and 5pm ish


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> I dream of the day Molly is whining for her meals!!
> X


Careful what you wish for...my two drive me nuts, following me around and whinging ( or just looking up at me with sad eyes) until they get their grub!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Careful what you wish for...my two drive me nuts, following me around and whinging ( or just looking up at me with sad eyes) until they get their grub!!


Oh dont complain!!  Honestly, you don't realise how lucky you are!! I would love to see her get excited for her food .. Could deal with those sad eyes!!


----------

